# CV Joint question



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

The rubber cover on my cv joint is broken is there any temporary fix for this untill i can get it fixed for real???


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

no.
Unfortunatly you'll have to replace the whole drive axle. Do this before the grease slings out of the CV joint. It becomes a saftey issue if you don't take care of it.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

mmm well that sucks but thankz for the knowledge


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

it's best to replace the axle. there is a 35$ cv boot in checker autoparts which you wrap around the axle and zip it. but why waste 35$. I changed my cv boot. I did not use this 35$ zip boot. just universal 10$. it was a long annoying job. mostly because I did not have proper tools to remove metal O rings. you have to disassemble the axle. now that I replaced it I feel a little vibration or instability during sharp high speed right turns. basically you don't know if it's broken or not.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

why not use this as an opportunity to get porsche ones and get your car all modded out.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Haha mmm prolly jsut going to get it replaced at some point....


----------

